
Show HN: Speek – Embeddable, shareable voice notes for Twitter and websites - tyranitar10
https://speek.link/
======
tyranitar10
Hi Hacker News!!

We made Speek because we wanted a way to quickly and easily share voice
recordings. Everything else we came across either required uploading audio or
registration and verification; we didn’t want any of that.

Here’s highlights of our favorite features:

\- Embeds into Twitter with title of your choosing.

\- Can share on message boards, forums, and anywhere else where audio is
unconventional.

\- Can paste Speek links in messengers without having to store audio files
locally.

\- iFrame embed immediately available for websites.

\- No registration or verification. Anything goes.

~~~
Scaur
Wow I LOVE this idea! I'd do a Speeklink but unfortunately I'm browsing on my
phone next to my sleeping friend. Will try tomorrow. Let me know if I can do
any small favors to help you grow. James at txbatch dot com / @JamesScaur on
Telegram.

